

Brazen Careerist: Answering the toughest interview question - brlittle
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2008/02/19/the-answer-to-the-toughest-interview-question/

======
brk
Interesting, and we've all heard this thing about whoever says a number first
loses.

Having been on the hiring and hiree side of the table, I don't think this is
as universally true as people make it out to be. I've both paid more than
budgeted, and been paid more than the budget, on several occasions when it
seemed the "fit" was right.

I usually try to get a feel for the salary range, the phase of the company
(pre-launch, post-launch but small sales, sales flowing, etc.), and the
overall position. If I can get the company (or candidate) to offer a number
first, that's great. If not, so be it. I think that more often than not I've
told candidates what the salary is for a position before they've asked. If
they would've worked for less, oh well, I'd rather compensate all members of
my team fairly... employees that got the salary shaft soon find out and become
bitter. If they wanted more, they can reconsider or negotiate. It matters
little to me when I'm in the hiring position.

------
icky
If you've got someone in the company recommending you apply, discreetly ask
them what range to expect. Worked for me! ;-)

------
prakash
What Penelope mentions is not necessarily true. The interview candidate can
give a number an set the bar at the high end.

Read Bargaining for Advantage by G Richard Shell -- this has more info on what
I am talking about and is probably the only book you need on the subject.

